# December 2012 Group Book Count



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Last Exit to Brooklyn _Hubert Selby, Jr.NovelKindle 3691 locations 12/02/20124.00 Stars2. _The Third Reich _Roberto BolañoNovelAudio 8:53 hours 12/06/20123.50 Stars3. _Adulthood Rites _Octavia E. ButlerScience FictionKindle 3748 locations 12/06/20122.99 Stars4. _The Last of the Just _André Schwarz-BartNovelDTB 374 pages 12/11/20123.75 Stars5. _The Unit _Ninni HolmqvistNovelKindle 3620 locations 12/15/20123.50 Stars6. _Defending Jacob _William LandayMysteryAudio 12:35 hours 12/17/20124.00 Stars7. _The Mighty Angel _Jerzy PilchNovelKindle 2512 locations 12/18/20123.00 Stars8. _Nine Prnces in Amber _Roger ZelaznyScience FictionAudio 5:31 hours 12/20/20124.25 Stars9. _Bill Phelan's Greatest Game _William KennedyNovelDTB 288 pages 12/22/20124.00 Stars10. _The Hoard _Alan RykerHorrorKindle 2731 locations 12/23/20122.75 Stars11. _The Drowned World _J.G. BallardScience FictionKindle 2927 locations 12/27/20123.99 Stars12. _Bluebeard _Kurt VonnegutNovelKindle 3593 locations 12/29/20123.75 Stars13. _Arguably _Christoper HitchensEssaysKindle 11996 locations  Currently Reading14. _The Better Angels of Our Nature: Why Violence Has Declined _Steven PinkerPsychologyAudio 36:43 hours  Currently Reading15. _Swann's Way _Marcel ProustNovelKindle 8008 locations  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2012 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations22,987​27,605​28,107​34,823​47,329​43,737​28,887​32,690​30,013​34,807​31,399​22,822​385,206​Pages1,277​715​1,122​624​957​934​599​603​452​608​127​662​8,680​Audio39:28​36:03​29:49​35:15​15:54​43:08​34:51​40:46​37:34​45:08​31:43​26:59​416:38​


----------



## Jaasy

184.1 A Cut throat business (Savannah Martin Mystery) by Jenna Bennett, finished****
185.2 Hot Property (Savannah Martin Mystery) by Jenna Bennett, finished****
186.3 Contract Pending (Savannah Martin Mystery) by Jenna Bennett, finished*****
187.4 Close to Home (Savannah Martin Mystery) by Jenna Bennett, finished******
188.5 A Done deal (Savannah Martin Mystery) by Jenna Bennett, finished*****
189.6 Contingent on Approval (Novella) by Jenna Bennett, finished****
190.7 Fatal Affair (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
191.8 Fatal Justice (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
192.9 Fatal Consequences (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
193.10 Fatal Flaw (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
194.11 Fatal Deception (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
195.12 Fatal Destiny (Fatal Series) by Marie Force, finished*****
196.13 Maid for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
197.14 Food for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
198.15 Ready for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
199.16 Falling for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
200.17 Hoping for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
201.18 Season for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
202.19 Longing for Love (The McCarthys of Gansett Island) by Marie Force, finished****
203.20 The Color of Greed (Raja Williams Series) by Jack Thompson, finished****
204.21 C'est La Vie (Raja Williams Series) by Jack Thompson, finished***


----------



## mistyd107

42. The Notebook-Nicholas Sparks 226 Pgs 3,084 loc (11/29/12-12/2/12)5/5 stars
43. The Wedding-Nicholas Sparks 261 pgs 4,540 loc (12/3/12-12/8/12)4.5 stars/5 stars
44. The Fault in Our Stars-John Green 320 pgs 3.717 loc (12/9/12-9/14/12)3.5 stars/5 stars color]
45. A Dog's Purpose-W Bruce Cameron 319 pgs 4,980 loc (12/16/12-12/23/12)5/5 stars
46. A Dog's Journey-W Bruce Cameron 336 Pgs 4,310 loc (12/23/12-12/30/12)5/5 stars
47. Chronicles of Marr-nia-Karen Cantwell 104 pgs 1,536 loc (12/30/12-12/31/12)2/5 stars


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *12/9 Existence David Brin 14212 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *12/13 Flying Too High Kerry Greenwood 2774 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *12/15 The Hobbit JRR Tolkien 310 pp. Fantasy Audio * ★★★★★ *12/18 Libriomancer Jim Hines 5361 loc. Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *12/19 A Christmas Carol Charles Dickens 104 pp. Classics Audio * ★★★★★ *12/20 The Family Vault Charlotte MacLeod 3611 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *12/21 Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore Robin Sloan 3979 loc. General Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *12/24 Lord Peter Views the Body Dorothy L. Sayers 4405 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *12/26 The Worst Hard Time Timothy Egan 5568 loc. Non Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *12/27 The Witch is Back HP Mallory 5165 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle * ★★★ *12/29 Strangers Mary Anna Evans 5720 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *12/29 The Signal and the Noise Nate Silver 11820 loc. Non Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *12/29 Let's Pretend This Never Happened Jenny Lawson 4475 loc. Humor Kindle * ★★★★★ *12/31 Dodger Terry Pratchett 4826 loc. Historical Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *


----------



## izzy

100. Spider's Bite (Elemental Assassin #1) by Jennifer Estep (11/24-12/04)
101. First Grave On The Right by Daryanda Jones (12/04-12/05)
102. Pilgrim Of The Sky by Natania Barron (11/27-12/10)
103. Love Unscripted by Tina Reber (12/10-12/13)
104. Dark Citadel by Cherise Sinclair (12/14)
105. Breaking Free by Cherise Sinclair (12/15)
106. The Trouble With Fate by Leigh Evan (12/24) 
107. Destined For An Early Grave by Jeanine Frost (12/24-12/2 
108. Lean On Me by Cherise Sinclair (12/2
109. The Lost Prince by Julie Kagawa (12/13-12/--)


----------



## Toby

1. Plumage From Pegusus by Paul Di Filippo 12/2/12
2. Secrets of the Magic Ring by Karen McQuestion 12/2/12
3. The Misleading Mind: How We Create our own Problems and How Buddist Psychology Can Help Us Solve Them by Karuna Cayton 12/5/12
4. Matters of Choice (Cole) (Cole Trilogy #3) by Noah Gordon 12/11/12
5. Difficult Personalities; A Practical Guide to Managing the Hurtful Behavior of Others (and Maybe Your Own) by Helen McGrath and Hazel Edwards 12/15/12
6. Tolstoy and the Purple Chair: My Year of Magical Reading by Nina Sankovitch 12/17/12
7. Random Harvest: A Novel by James Hilton 12/23/12
8. Drawn to Life: 20 Years of Disney Master Classes: 1 (Walt Stanchfield Lectures) 12/29/12
9. Ageless Memory: The Memory Expert's Prescription for a Razor - Sharp Mind by Harry Lorayne 12/29/12


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

*Completed*
Harry Potter 5
Harry Potter 6
Harry Potter 7
Mist of Avalon
The Testament of Mary


----------



## Maxx

December 2012

1.  Shadow of the Wind (dtb) as of 12/1/12 on page 56, 0 pages read
2.  Anna Dressed in Blood (audiobook) as of 12/1/12 on page 128, 0 pages read
3.  Wild (audiobook) as of 12/1/12 on page 69, completed on 12/13/12, 267 pages read
4.  Flight Behavior (audiobook) began 12/13/12, as of 12/31/12 on page 256
5.  Wool (kindle) began 12/23/12, completed 12/2312 58 pages read
6.  Wool 2 (kindle) began 12/23/12, as of 12/31/12 on page 20

Pages Read in December  601
Pages Read in 2012  13361
Books Read in December  2
Books Read in 2012  34


----------



## chipotle

Christmas at Hartford Hall by Fenella J. Miller - eh
Marry-Me Christmas by Shirley Jump -okay
The Homecoming (Shelter Bay #1) by JoAnn Ross - okay


----------



## gina1230

1.  Reckoning by Jeaniene Frost (ebook)
2.  Happily Never After by Jeaniene Frost (ebook)
3.  Devil to Pay by Jeaniene Frost (ebook)
4.  Primal Law by J. D. Tyler (Audible)
5.  A Fiend in Need by Maureen Child (Amazon Prime)
6.  Killing Floor by Lee Child (Audible)
7.  Her Dark Knight by Sharon Cullen (kindle)
8.  Killing Floor by Lee Child (Audible)
9.  Innoncence Undone by Kat Martin (pbk)
10. Fury by Laurann Dohner (Kindle)


----------



## Geoffrey

Happy Cold and Wet December, everyone

*December Reading List*
130. *Trapped - Kevin Hearne* - Urban Fantasy - 3449 locations - finished Dec. 02
131. *Dies the Fire: A Novel of the Change - S.M. Stirling* - Apocalpse - 9750 locations - finished Dec. 10
132. *The Protector's War: A Novel of the Change (Change Series) - S.M. Stirling* - Post-Apocalypse - 10188 locations - finished Dec. 12
133. *A Meeting at Corvallis: A Novel of the Change - S.M. Stirling* - Post-Apocalypse - 10756 locations - finished Dec. 15
*Dodger - Terry Pratchett* - Young Adult - 4856 locations - 11% complete - Abandoned Dec. 16
134. *Wolverine: Origins Vol.1 - Born in Blood - Daniel Way* - Graphic Novel - 128 Pages - finished Dec. 18
135. *The Walking Dead - Robert Kirkman* - Graphic Novel - 148 Pages - finished Dec. 19
136. *The Sunrise Lands: A Novel of the Change - S.M. Stirling* - Fantasy - 9835 locations - finished Dec. 20
137. *Star Trek: Cold Equations: The Body Electric - David Mack* - Science Fiction - 4496 locations - finished Dec. 21. 
138. *The Nothingness of Ben - Brad Boney* - M/M Romance - 3683 locations - finished Dec. 22
139. *The Walking Dead, Vol. 2: Miles Behind Us - Robert Kirkman* - Graphic Novel - 140 pages - finished Dec. 22
140. *In the Balance (Worldwar, Book One) - Harry Turtledove* - Science Fiction - 10363 locations - finished Dec. 26 
141. *Tilting the Balance(Worldwar, Book Two) -Harry Turtledove* - Science Fiction - 10350 locations - finished Dec. 29
142. *Before the Last Dance - James Randall Chumbley* - Gay Fiction - 5903 locations - 18% complete

*December TBR List*
143. *God's War: Bel Dame Apocrypha Volume 1 - Kameron Hurley* - Science Fiction


----------



## mooshie78

1.  American Gods--Neil Gaiman (Started 11/17)
2.  A Scanner Darkly--Phillip K. Dick
3.  The Walking Dead Compendium Volume 1 
4.  The Walking Dead Compendium Volume 2 (Started 12/25)
3.  The Color of Magic--Terry Prachett (Started 12/26).

Finished 4 books in January
Finished 1 book in February
Finished 5 books in March
Finished 2 books in April
Finished 2 books in May
Finished 0 Books in June
Finished 2 Books in July
Finished 3 Books in August
Finished 1 Book in September
Finished 3 Books in October
Finished 1 Book in November

Finished 41 books in 2011


----------

